# Помогите выбрать инструмент!!!



## Alex_Bond88 (2 Апр 2017)

Доброго времени суток! Выбираю себе баян, выбор остановился на пятирядном баяне Тула как говорит продавец 2005 года выпуска. готово-выборный, цельнопланочный, 6 подбородочников, 15 регистров, четырёхголосый, цена 175 000 руб. Если кому то приходилась играть на подобном инструменте поделитесь пожалуйста.


----------



## jem (2 Апр 2017)

Если для учебы то в самый раз,если цена небольшая. Минусы- вес,камерное звучание (как у всех туляков).


----------



## Alex_Bond88 (2 Апр 2017)

jem писал:


> Если для учебы то в самый раз,если цена небольшая. Минусы- вес,камерное звучание (как у всех туляков).


А у Юпитера звучание по лучше будет?


----------



## Dmvlad (2 Апр 2017)

*jem*, 
добавлю еще от себя...лично мне не очень было удобно играть правой рукой...


----------



## jem (2 Апр 2017)

Юпитеры тоже разные бывают,надо слушать. По поводу удобства в правой,угол грифа вызывает некоторое неудобство но привыкается.


----------



## Alex_Bond88 (11 Апр 2017)

По мимо пятирядной тулы хочу купить тульский белый, заказной, цельнопланочный, моя мечта детства. Но вот встал выбор между двумя баянами внешне по оформлению одинаковы, по цене тоже, отличия в диапазоне. Первый 61 х 120 а второй 67 х 150, 67 в правой клавиатуре встречал не раз а вот 150 на басах сталкиваюсь в первые. Для чего 150 басов? Тем более баян как я понял готовый а не готово-выборный, переключателя не видно. Посоветуйте какой выбрать, понимаю что что выбирать нужно по звуковым качествам, но вдруг кто то сталкивался с баяном 67 х 150, м сможет объяснить в чем удобство или же минус 150 басов. Очень важно ваше мнение!


----------



## glory (11 Апр 2017)

Ну, во первых мечту с детства надо бы и знать хорошо.. Эти туляки и были только готовыми.
67/150  - стандарт тульского заказного. Так же как и 64/120 и 61/120.. 
Из трёх моделей наиболее предпочтительна, как понимаете, 64/120..
150 басов воспринимайте как стремление к глобализации. Никакого преимущества не даёт, одни недостатки, и первый - вес..
Если сравнивать по голосам, то на 67/150 басы помощнее (они же и на 64/120).. Но все равно любую из моделей надо смотреть и слушать, потому как по звуку не предсказуемы..
Из типичных дефектов изношенная  левая механика, расклеянный гриф, отклеянные (переклеянные) целлулоидные пластины, разболтанная правая. В целом - Клондайк для мастера. Но любовь зла...


----------



## Gross (11 Апр 2017)

Alex_Bond88 (11.04.2017, 07:42) писал:


> сталкивался с баяном 67 х 150


 Cталкивался, но не с тульским.Там в верхней части левой клавы располагались одиночные звуки из аккордового ряда, типа "выборки" на одну октаву. Ерунда, конечно, но забавно.


----------



## sergius-sergius (11 Апр 2017)

Надо посмотреть на рычаги правой клавиатуры. Если они старой конструкции как на Туле 401, то они ломаются из-за выемки перед креплением с осью.


----------



## glory (11 Апр 2017)

Ну, не так уж и часто они ломаются... Как любая деревянная клавиатура.. Там и без выемок есть чему ломаться...
Вообще по механике на этих туляках наиболее проблемные гриф - 90% рассохшиеся. Иногда до уровня "домино". И левая-правая механика - выработка по усикам рычагов, сцепкам, проволочным втулкам, на оси... и т.д.


----------



## sergius-sergius (11 Апр 2017)

Чтоб не быть голословным. Фото моего инструмента, купил недавно с рук.


----------



## Alex_Bond88 (12 Апр 2017)

glory писал:glory писал:Спасибо за ответ, Вы сказали что выборных не бывает? Вот пожалуйста тульские заказные баяны с готово выборной механикой.


----------



## glory (12 Апр 2017)

М-да... Никогда не говори никогда.. До сих пор и не слышал о выборных старых заказных туляках. Если, конечно, это не мастеровая переделка, что тоже возможно. Спасибо за информацию..

sergius-sergius, мы говорим о ДЕРЕВЯННОЙ клавиатуре...


----------



## Alex_Bond88 (12 Апр 2017)

glory писал:


> Я тоже думаю что это уже переделка, в основном тульские заказные баяны делали с 50-х годов. А баяны с выборкой появились позже. Представляю их вес, если баян с готовым аккордом весит достаточно прилично а уж с выборкой!


----------



## dj.sator (12 Апр 2017)

Не супер знаток, но явно переделка под выбор.


----------



## kor-ag (13 Апр 2017)

Это не выемка,а подпил, фирменный знак Саши Лузгина. Этот подлец делал его, чтобы не тратить силы при регулировке механики,ведь гнуть-то всего половину. Да и гарантированный заработок на нас бедолагах. Извините, Скаты они, а не тульские мастера.


----------



## Alex_Bond88 (14 Апр 2017)

kor-ag писал:


> Это не выемка,а подпил, фирменный знак Саши Лузгина. Этот подлец делал его, чтобы не тратить силы при регулировке механики,ведь гнуть-то всего половину. Да и гарантированный заработок на нас бедолагах. Извините, Скаты они, а не тульские мастера.


Извините не много не понял, можно по подробнее? Что за подпил и тд.


----------



## sergius-sergius (14 Апр 2017)

Сашу Лузгина я не знаю. Выемка по-моему делается для дополнительного ряда (чтоб не ударяться об ось). Могу ошибаться.
На работе у меня Мир в новом корпусе года примерно 1995. Отличный инструмент. Претензий никаких. Единственно хотелось бы правую клавиатуру "полегче". А так придраться не к чему. По мощности звука может чуть уступает Юпитеру, но сбалансированность между левой и правой, между ломаной декой и прямой изумительные. 
Рекомендую поиграть на этой Туле. Часика 3-4. И вам всё станет понятно. Посмотрите внутренности, механику.


----------



## Alex_Bond88 (19 Апр 2017)

Доброго времени суток! При выборе Тульского заказного (мастерового) баяна белого цвета, столкнулся с разными ценами, от 40 до 100 тысяч рублей. Подскажите пожалуйста, какая цена на Ваш взгляд самая приемлемая для такого тульского заказного баяна, в хорошем состоянии?


----------



## dj.sator (19 Апр 2017)

Alex_Bond88 писал:


> Доброго времени суток! При выборе Тульского заказного (мастерового) баяна белого цвета, столкнулся с разными ценами, от 40 до 100 тысяч рублей. Подскажите пожалуйста, какая цена на Ваш взгляд самая приемлемая для такого тульского заказного баяна, в хорошем состоянии?


Если полный с уменьшенным рядом, то 30 - 50. И как мне кажется дороже 60 вообще без вариантов брать такой инструмент.


----------



## avm (19 Апр 2017)

ИМХО потолок 45 тыс.


----------



## Alex_Bond88 (20 Апр 2017)

Вот например предлагают - Тульский заказной 67 х 150 за 50 тыс. Баян с самого рождения был в одних руках, даже не покидал порог дома, в родном футляре, хозяин всю жизнь пылинки сдувал и по его словам любил как жену. есть только один косяк (на фото видно).


----------



## Alex_Bond88 (20 Апр 2017)

Есть ещё вариант за 60 тыс. На мой взгляд более приемлем, для меня (но на вкус и цвет... как говорится) 61 х120. Такой же помню был у композитора Виктора Темнова, с которым он практически не расставался, уж Виктор Иванович наверное знал тол в баянах.


----------



## dj.sator (21 Апр 2017)

Alex_Bond88 писал:


> Вот например предлагают - Тульский заказной 67 х 150 за 50 тыс. Баян с самого рождения был в одних руках, даже не покидал порог дома, в родном футляре, хозяин всю жизнь пылинки сдувал и по его словам любил как жену. есть только один косяк (на фото видно).


Может это только для объявления так написано И на фото с косяком мне не совсем понятно что это такое черное под целлулоидом. Потому что там должно виднеться дерево грифа.  А так похоже что накладку зачем то на гриф делали.

А второй вариант это я так понимаю из Калуги? Так вот дабы вы знали, я это объявление как только оно появилось заприметил. И висел он неделю или две за 40. Потом цену откорректировали до 60. Если будете брать, поинтересуйтесь у владельца почему?


----------



## Alex_Bond88 (22 Апр 2017)

dj.sator писал:


> Alex_Bond88 писал:Вот например предлагают - Тульский заказной 67 х 150 за 50 тыс. Баян с самого рождения был в одних руках, даже не покидал порог дома, в родном футляре, хозяин всю жизнь пылинки сдувал и по его словам любил как жену. есть только один косяк (на фото видно).
> 
> Может это только для объявления так написано И на фото с косяком мне не совсем понятно что это такое черное под целлулоидом. Потому что там должно виднеться дерево грифа.  А так похоже что накладку зачем то на гриф делали.
> 
> А второй вариант это я так понимаю из Калуги? Так вот дабы вы знали, я это объявление как только оно появилось заприметил. И висел он неделю или две за 40. Потом цену откорректировали до 60. Если будете брать, поинтересуйтесь у владельца почему?


----------



## Alex_Bond88 (22 Апр 2017)

Да это Калуга, позвонил по номеру указанном в объявлении, трубку взял пожилой мужчина Валентин Николаевич. Рассказал что баян после настройки в идеальном состоянии, меха не рваные, корпус не битый и т д. Как речь заходила о цене грамотно  переключался на другую тему. Дальше всё шло ещё более интересно - Приезжайте в любой день когда Вам удобно, ну я естественно спросил адрес, Москва Неглинная 8 ответил он, я опешил, в объявлении ведь Калуга? В Калуге живу я а Вы сходите на Неглинную 8 а от туда позвоните мне. Я тут уже и вовсе запутался, начал переспрашивать, конкретно Ваш баян на неглинной, и зачем звонить ему от туда? Он тут же сделался занятым человеком стал ещё больше лить воду, а в конце разговора вопросительно заявил - Я даю Вам правильную наводку, вы поняли меня? Вот такая путаница вышла.


----------



## vvz (23 Апр 2017)

Всё просто: Вы случайно угадали с паролем и раскрыли шпионское гнездо в Калуге с резидентом.  
- "Здесь продается славянский... баян?"
- "Да, уже настроен, меха не рваные, корпус не битый..."
А на Неглинной - явка... ))


----------



## Alex_Bond88 (23 Апр 2017)

vvz]


vvz (23.04.2017 написал(а):


> Всё просто: Вы случайно угадали с паролем и раскрыли шпионское гнездо в Калуге с резидентом.  - "Здесь продается славянский... баян?"
> - "Да, уже настроен, меха не рваные, корпус не битый..."
> А на Неглинной - явка... ))


 [/quote]Согласен, смешно. Но мне на тот момент смешно не было, я только настроился на покупку, на поездку, а тут мне понимаете - ли дают какую то правильную наводку.


----------



## Евгений51 (24 Апр 2017)

Alex_Bond88 писал:


> Есть ещё вариант за 60 тыс. На мой взгляд более приемлем, для меня (но на вкус и цвет... как говорится) 61 х120. Такой же помню был у композитора Виктора Темнова, с которым он практически не расставался, уж Виктор Иванович наверное знал тол в баянах.


Некоторое время назад я такой баян ремонтировал. Голоса стандартные ширпотреб. и стоимость ему 2-3 тысячи. Надо смотреть ,что внутри и как звучит. Если цельнопланочный, то тысяч 30 может и потянет.


----------



## dj.sator (24 Апр 2017)

Снесите сообщение, глюк какой то был. Не то что нужно отправилось.


----------



## Alex_Bond88 (24 Апр 2017)

Всем спасибо! Купил Тульский цельнопланочный 67 Х150, за 50 000тыс. внутри как новый, звук мощный, лично я очень доволен! Вот фото.


----------



## avm (24 Апр 2017)

Приймите поздравление!  Щикарный баян))


----------



## vev (24 Апр 2017)

*Alex_Bond88*,

мои поздравления! Хотя думаю, что 50 млн. руб он не стоит


----------



## vvz (24 Апр 2017)

Поздравления! Услышать бы для интереса пробу звука...


----------



## Alex_Bond88 (25 Апр 2017)

vvz писал:


> Поздравления! Услышать бы для интереса пробу звука...


Услышите, обещаю сделаю видео, толь ко я как то уже пробовал выложить видео но не получилось.


----------



## Alex_Bond88 (25 Апр 2017)

vev писал:


> *Alex_Bond88*,
> 
> мои поздравления! Хотя думаю, что 50 млн. руб он не стоит


Не надо наговаривать, я писал 50 тыс. руб!


----------



## Alex_Bond88 (25 Апр 2017)

Тяжёлый правда, 15,5 кг вместе с футляром. Но я в принципе на это и рассчитывал, до этого играл на тульском заказном по меньше 64 х 120 (только чёрном), а тут 150 басов.


----------



## MAN (25 Апр 2017)

Alex_Bond88 (25.04.2017, 07:03) писал:


> Не надо наговаривать, я писал 50 тыс. руб!


А никто и не наговаривает, вот же цитата из вашего вчерашнего сообщения
Alex_Bond88 (24.04.2017, 20:20) писал:


> Купил Тульский цельнопланочный 67 Х150, за 50 000тыс.


----------



## dj.sator (25 Апр 2017)

Alex_Bond88 писал:


> Тяжёлый правда, 15,5 кг вместе с футляром. Но я в принципе на это и рассчитывал, до этого играл на тульском заказном по меньше 64 х 120 (только чёрном), а тут 150 басов.


Там футляр космический по весу. И лично мое мнение что он легче старого полного кускового Рубина.


----------



## avm (25 Апр 2017)

Рубин 5 весит 9,3 кг. Тульский на фото не меньше 13-ти


----------



## dj.sator (25 Апр 2017)

avm писал:


> "Рубин 5" весит 9,3 кг. Тульский на фото не меньше 13-ти


Не Рубин 5, а http://samara.dmir.ru/images/bayan-rubin-gotovovybornyy--20708703.jpg Мой подобный весит 12. А когда я смотрел тульский заказной, он мне показался легче. Но его я не взвешивал


----------



## vev (25 Апр 2017)

*dj.sator*, это если Рубин уже с гипсом из соседней темы, то 12кг, а без гипса, кажется намного легче...


----------



## dj.sator (25 Апр 2017)

vev писал:


> *dj.sator*, это если Рубин уже с гипсом из соседней темы, то 12кг, а без гипса, кажется намного легче...


Весил давно, решил перевесить. 10,3 без ажурок(но они ничего не весят). Так что получилось как про ВОООООТ такую рыбу поймал. Банально видимо вес забыл 
Но при сопоставимых в размере корпусов, туляк намного ловче в руках лежит. Понятно, ведь разные классы инструментов. Может поэтому и легче мне показался.


----------



## Alex_Bond88 (27 Апр 2017)

Пятирядную Тулу (аналог юпитера что в первом сообщении на фото) тоже купил, классный инструмент! Мощный, звучный, механика вообще радует отрегулирована на отлично, бесшумная с обеих сторон, компрессия железная. В общим я очень доволен. Единственное вес, но во время игры особенно не чувствуется, только при переноске баяна. Вот это инструмент, до этого смотрел Юпитер, хотел было уже купить его, но по сравнению с Тулой земля и небо, может быть конечно Юпитер был в таком состоянии, хотя внешне выглядел на отлично, но больно глуховатый звук. Кстати вопрос в каком формате видео выкладывают на форум, просто хотел сделать видео двух купленных мною баянов.


----------



## dj.sator (27 Апр 2017)

На ютуб, а он уже любой формат отрендерит.


----------



## Alex_Bond88 (22 Май 2017)

avm писал:


> "Рубин 5" весит 9,3 кг. Тульский на фото не меньше 13-ти


Да у Вас глаз алмаз, ровно 13 кг. только что взвесил.


----------



## dj.sator (25 Май 2017)

Alex_Bond88 писал:


> avm писал:"Рубин 5" весит 9,3 кг. Тульский на фото не меньше 13-ти Да у Вас глаз алмаз, ровно 13 кг. только что взвесил.


А видео выложите?


----------



## Alex_Bond88 (26 Май 2017)

dj.sator/ писал:


> Alex_Bond88 писал:avm писал:"Рубин 5" весит 9,3 кг. Тульский на фото не меньше 13-ти Да у Вас глаз алмаз, ровно 13 кг. только что взвесил.А видео выложите?


Конечно выложу, я же обещал, просто сейчас камера занята, да и я не много занят.


----------

